# koch addon



## seb3 (27. September 2009)

mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt jemand nen koch addon das mir zeigt welche reezepte mir noch fehlen?

mfg sebi


----------



## Wizzbeast (27. September 2009)

seb3 schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ackis Recipe List

Ist keine Kockaddon, sondrn zeigt dir auch fuer all anderen Berufe an welche Rezepte Dir fehlen und wo man sie bekommt

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/arl.aspx


----------

